# what bird is this



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Can someone identify this bird. My cat just broke its wing and I need to know if I can help it recover. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

here is another pic of it


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

None of your pictures seem to show up.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Lookin, go to the Deer Cam forum and read the sticky there on how to post pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You need to post the pic in the gallery first.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

how do i make it bigger, the picture that is


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

It's hard to tell from your picture but it almost looks like a female brown headed cow bird but I can't tell for sure without a better one.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

no offense, but horrible picture... get a Petersons field guide to birds of the eastern us and you will find it... It probaly is a female cowbird, but hard to tell from the pic.... 

Paul


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

looks like a pigeon


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry about the pic being so crappy it was taken on my cell phone. If I could figure out how to make it bigger it shows up real good


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

based on birds in Michigan what kind of birds would be all gray besides morning doves. This bird was gray from head to toe


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Female cowbird.... Is this what you saw?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

that is not it but I think it was a female Junco after a little research. Could I be right?


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Orange under the tail would be a Cat Bird.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin for the gills said:


> that is not it but I think it was a female Junco after a little research. Could I be right?


Well, where I'm at, the dark-eyed juncos normally winter here and when spring rolls around, they fly north to breeding grounds. They are a year round resident in parts of the NLP if that's where you live. But...they have a white belly and from what I could tell from the picture that one didn't. It's hard to tell from that picture what it may be. If you can post a better pic, that would help, if you can't, a good field guide such as Petersons may be able to help you figure it out.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

yep it was a junco. But its dead now so I ate it. :yikes: No I didnt but I think my cat did


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Junco's are very small, it's hard to be sure from the picture quality, but that bird looks a lot bigger than a Junco.


----------

